

What are folks using for AJAX functionality in PHP? - dshah

I've got an experimental project I'm working on with PHP (I'm new to the language/environment).<p>What are folks using for simpler AJAX development in PHP?  I need relatively simple UI things, but hate reinventing the wheel.
======
qhoxie
There is plenty to choose from:

Prototype - <http://www.prototypejs.org>

jQuery - <http://jquery.com>

MooTools - <http://mootools.net>

The simplest PHP-ajax library is probably going to be xajax
(<http://xajaxproject.org>)

------
nreece
Yahoo's User Interface Library (YUI) - <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/> \- is
pretty good.

